# The Green List



## Peanuts20 (22 Jul 2020)

I've been listening with increasing annoyance to a lot of people going on about how "confusing" the whole issue of international travel is and that the green list is adding to this confusion. Have we got stupid as a nation and do we need as citizens to be spoonfed like a toddler? To me it is perfectly clear

Don't travel internationally
If you do, make sure it is only for essential purposes only (and going on holidays is not essential)
if you do go you must quarantine for 14 days when you return unless you have gone to a country on the Green List
If you do travel, it's quite possible that regardless of where you go, your travel insurance is invalid for everything (not just Covid)

Is that confusing??


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Jul 2020)

In general, people might pay more attention if there were actual enforcement of the above... for some people the attitude is "well I won't get sick so I won't need insurance"... and there's no sun in Ireland and blah blah blah. 
I think the idea of making people pay for a covid-19 test in airport would have deterred vast majority of people whose journey wasn't essential.

Also, for countries not on green list, you don't have to quarantine \ cocoon, just restrict your movements so avoid buses, restaurants, visiting people but you can go to shops or exercise. It's like you are in Phase 1.


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2020)

If I'm using my own jet to travel to Spain, I have my driver collect me at the far end and I stay in my Villa only will I be okay to travel?
I intend having all the staff stay on site there and have them tested two weeks before I travel and again the day before I arrive. 

If push comes to shove I'll even fork out for a test when I get back.


----------



## joer (22 Jul 2020)

Leo was right, what was the point in publishing a green list if the restrictions are the same as before.


----------



## horse7 (22 Jul 2020)

How did the government compile the list? What was the criteria?


----------



## joer (22 Jul 2020)

They were meant to be "safe countries" for essential travel.


----------



## Leo (22 Jul 2020)

It's confusing to those who just read the headline, take their own meaning and race to Twitter or the comments section to express their outrage without actually bothering to read the details.

I find the people on the news declaring that they deserve a sun holiday quite entertaining!



joer said:


> They were meant to be "safe countries" for essential travel.



Mainly "people arriving to Ireland from these countries will not have to restrict their movements for 14 days."


----------



## joer (22 Jul 2020)

Im sure that we all deserve a sun holiday but now is not the right time . Safety is a better option.


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2020)

joer said:


> Im sure that we all deserve a sun holiday but now is not the right time . Safety is a better option.


What we think we deserve and what can or will or should happen are usually quite different things.


----------



## mathepac (22 Jul 2020)

I agree. I deserve a jet like yours and the sunny, well-staffed villa, but it's just me the dogs and the Toyota here on a dull, drizzly morning! Boo Hoo


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2020)

mathepac said:


> I agree. I deserve a jet like yours and the sunny, well-staffed villa, but it's just me the dogs and the Toyota here on a dull, drizzly morning! Boo Hoo


It's not all roses; I can't get the cabin crew to cook a fresh hot in the flight. I have to settle for cheese, wine and caviar!


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (22 Jul 2020)

Why please why are Monaco, San Marino, Gibraltar on the green list?  So far as I am aware there is no public connection from any of these jurisdictions to Ireland.  Were these included simply with a view to the very rare _Purples _of this world?
Why was the Vatican, the Falklands, Antigua, British Virgin Islands etc. etc. not on the green list?


----------



## joer (22 Jul 2020)

Those countries are only there just to add to the confusion list , which seems to be getting longer each day.


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Why please why are Monaco, San Marino, Gibraltar on the green list?  So far as I am aware there is no public connection from any of these jurisdictions to Ireland.  Were these included simply with a view to the very rare _Purples _of this world?


 I certainly hope so!


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2020)

joer said:


> Those countries are only there just to add to the confusion list , which seems to be getting longer each day.


Each day? It only came out yesterday.


----------



## joer (22 Jul 2020)

Yes but the confusion list is growing  longer than just yesterday , is what I meant


----------



## Conan (22 Jul 2020)

joer said:


> Yes but the confusion list is growing  longer than just yesterday , is what I meant


Read the first post from Peanuts. It not that confusing really.


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2020)

joer said:


> Yes but the confusion list is growing  longer than just yesterday , is what I meant


Okay, the list isn't confusing me, you are.


----------



## joer (22 Jul 2020)

Listening to everyone on every programme on both TV and radio today , we all must be confused so , except you, of course.


----------



## Conan (22 Jul 2020)

Mary Lou is confused, but then that's a permanent state for her. Those most confused are those who choose to be confused.  As Peanuts outlined,  the policy is clear for those choose to understand it.


----------



## Peanuts20 (22 Jul 2020)

I can't help but think that some people are screaming confusion because it suits their own agendas. If there is doubt, people will still travel where if it is black and white (and it really is black and white) people don't


----------



## joer (22 Jul 2020)

For what it is worth I have no intention of getting on a plane to go anywhere , green or not, . I actually cancelled two holidays .
I have absolutely no problem with the list itself or your points either , by the way. I am just expressing an opinion that flying at the moment is stupid.
Except for essential reasons.


----------



## Peanuts20 (23 Jul 2020)

joer said:


> For what it is worth I have no intention of getting on a plane to go anywhere , green or not, . I actually cancelled two holidays .
> I have absolutely no problem with the list itself or your points either , by the way. I am just expressing an opinion that flying at the moment is stupid.
> Except for essential reasons.



I completely agree. To me the biggest risks of travel, aside from the potential insurance issue is the flight itself and the fact that it is more difficult to keep yourself informed as to what is going on locally when abroad.


----------



## EmmDee (23 Jul 2020)

joer said:


> For what it is worth I have no intention of getting on a plane to go anywhere , green or not, . I actually cancelled two holidays .
> I have absolutely no problem with the list itself or your points either , by the way. I am just expressing an opinion that flying at the moment is stupid.
> Except for essential reasons.



See - It's not that confusing


----------



## mathepac (23 Jul 2020)

1. Cyprus
2. Estonia
3. Finland
4. Gibraltar
5. Greece
6. Greenland
7. Hungary
8. Italy
9. Latvia
10. Lithuania
11. Malta
12. Monaco
13. Norway
14. San Marino
15. Slovakia

 To get to some of these destinations, they're not all countries, despite what the Dept of Geography says, your only choices are to fly to a destination *not* on the list and travel onwards from there, by road or connecting flight. Do you think they know this? Should I ring the new Super-Junior Minister for Maps with this information or will this mean another wage increase for him/her, now armed with extra knowledge?


----------



## Leo (23 Jul 2020)

mathepac said:


> Do you think they know this?



Pretty sure they do, but critically they also understand the difference between 'travelling from' and 'transiting through'.


----------



## mathepac (23 Jul 2020)

Transiting through 3rd countries means there is the risk of joining an aircraft with passengers whose journeys originated from countries or territories *not* on anyone's green list. You didn't know this?


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Jul 2020)

I have travelled through Monaco by bus  several times. I have gone underneath it in a train from Nice to Italy.
I have docked in a boat in its harbour.

And I still havent set foot on its actual turf. 
Its that small.


----------



## joe sod (23 Jul 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> And I still havent set foot on its actual turf.
> Its that small.



Monaco is very densely populated on a small piece of land yet it is on our green list which means it has less corona virus than us. How did they manage to keep it out when densely populated cities are the ideal breeding ground for corona ? maybe monaco might be a better test case than New Zealand since there were many densely populated cities ravaged by corona,


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Jul 2020)

joe sod said:


> Monaco is very densely populated on a small piece of land yet it is on our green list which means it has less corona virus than us. How did they manage to keep it out when densely populated cities are the ideal breeding ground for corona ? maybe monaco might be a better test case than New Zealand since there were many densely populated cities ravaged by corona,



Interesting point. Theres a chance a lot of Monaco residents have second homes they may have cocooned in.

Also the Monaco police arent shy at keeping out randomers or tourists.
And if they say wear a mask... you better.




__





						All about masks - Covid 19 Monaco
					

Instructions for using protective masks Wearing a mask is recommended in private places in the presence of others, particularly if it is a person outside the home or a vulnerable person. Anyone over 5 years old must wear a mask in all public spaces and common areas of private spaces in the...




					covid19.mc


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (23 Jul 2020)

Leo said:


> Pretty sure they do, but critically they also understand the difference between 'travelling from' and 'transiting through'.


Of course most Monegasques are like _Purple _and travel by private jet but if one was to drive from Monaco to Nice airport would you be on the Green list?  What if you drive from Monaco to Orly airport in Paris?  Monaco and others on the Green list is a farce of no practical consequence.


----------



## peemac (23 Jul 2020)

The question I want answered is how many spare seats are there on purples jet.!


----------



## Seagull (24 Jul 2020)

peemac said:


> The question I want answered is how many spare seats are there on purples jet.!


I think the bed and jacuzzi take up most of the space, so not many.


----------



## odyssey06 (24 Jul 2020)

Seagull said:


> I think the bed and jacuzzi take up most of the space, so not many.



Plus the floozie.
In the jacuzzi.


----------



## johnwilliams (24 Jul 2020)

dont forget the locals and their views on possible covid infected tourists from ireland  walking freely about their country


----------



## horse7 (25 Jul 2020)

joer said:


> They were meant to be "safe countries" for essential travel.


Ireland is 5.2 per 100,000 cases, Canada is 2.9 per 100,000 cases.  So why isn't Canada on the green list?


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (25 Jul 2020)

horse7 said:


> Ireland is 5.2 per 100,000 cases, Canada is 2.9 per 100,000 cases.  So why isn't Canada on the green list?


China is .02
It is obviously an EU thing.  There is nobody on the list who is not in or has not a strong institutional relationship with the EU.  I presume there is an understanding that you can't discriminate within this community other than on grounds of having worse COVID numbers.  Clearly NPHET wanted a blanket ban but our EU responsibilities have intervened.


----------



## joe sod (25 Jul 2020)

johnwilliams said:


> dont forget the locals and their views on possible covid infected tourists from ireland walking freely about their country


but the rest of europe has already lifted travel restrictions and is essentially open to travel from other european countries with a few exceptions therefore seeing travellers from other countries is not such a big issue. We are the outliers here


----------



## horse7 (26 Jul 2020)

Greenland  ? Can't see any association with Europe.


----------



## odyssey06 (26 Jul 2020)

horse7 said:


> Greenland  ? Can't see any association with Europe.



I wasn't sure myself but wiki tells me:
*Greenland*, an autonomous constituent country of the Kingdom of Denmark (which also includes the countries of Denmark and Faroe Islands) is one of the *EU* countries' overseas countries and territories (OCT).


----------



## horse7 (26 Jul 2020)

Thanks,so it's just a Europe policy, the government is shortly closing for holidays, do you think they will issue another list every 2 weeks?


----------



## odyssey06 (26 Jul 2020)

horse7 said:


> Thanks,so it's just a Europe policy, the government is shortly closing for holidays, do you think they will issue another list every 2 weeks?



Not sure that's a good question.
Of course the issue with updating a new list is that some countries might drop off it... did I that Spain was on the UK green list and now because of a rise in cases it's off it. So people who went away assuming they wouldn't have to isolate on return have been caught out.


----------



## horse7 (26 Jul 2020)

Note the information from the German government,. 
*Travel from third countries*

Since 17 March 2020 entry restrictions have applied throughout the EU for non-essential travel from third countries. These restrictions also specifically apply to travel to Germany.
On 30 June 2020, in view of the improved global epidemiological situation in some regions, the Council of the European Union adopted a recommendation on relaxing the entry restrictions on the basis of a draft drawn up by the Commission. Germany will implement this recommendation from 2 July 2020 as follows:
*Third countries without travel restrictions*

From 2 July 2020, unrestricted travel to Germany is once again possible from the following third countries with low rates of infection:

Australia
Georgia
Canada
New Zealand
Thailand
Tunisia
Uruguay
The Irish government has no such information.


----------



## Peanuts20 (27 Jul 2020)

joe sod said:


> but the rest of europe has already lifted travel restrictions and is essentially open to travel from other european countries with a few exceptions therefore seeing travellers from other countries is not such a big issue. We are the outliers here



tell that to our friends across the water who are holiday in Spain right now.

In fairness to countries on the continent, it's a lot harder to practically restrict travel because of land borders


----------



## Leper (27 Jul 2020)

Peanuts20 said:


> tell that to our friends across the water who are holiday in Spain right now.
> 
> In fairness to countries on the continent, it's a lot harder to practically restrict travel because of land borders



Before we tell anybody from across the water I think we should address our own Irish who also travelled in numbers to Spain.


----------



## Peanuts20 (27 Jul 2020)

Leper said:


> Before we tell anybody from across the water I think we should address our own Irish who also travelled in numbers to Spain.



no arguements there but unfortunately some of our fellow citizens refuse to be listen


----------



## joe sod (27 Jul 2020)

Leper said:


> Before we tell anybody from across the water I think we should address our own Irish who also travelled in numbers to Spain.


What do you suggest lock them up in a gulag to do hard labour?, the language around the corona virus is getting totally out of proportion approaching east German stasi stuff.


----------



## cremeegg (27 Jul 2020)

joe sod said:


> What do you suggest lock them up in a gulag to do hard labour?, the language around the corona virus is getting totally out of proportion approaching east German stasi stuff.



Perhaps it is in some places, but hardly here. Introducing terms like 'stasi' seems a little OTT


----------



## WolfeTone (27 Jul 2020)

It's often cheaper to holiday abroad than to holiday in this country. I'm not sure why it's such an outrage that welfare receipients are taking a sun holiday abroad but nobody is checking the hotels and holiday homes of Ireland for unemployed people on holiday.


----------



## Sunny (27 Jul 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> It's often cheaper to holiday abroad than to holiday in this country. I'm not sure why it's such an outrage that welfare receipients are taking a sun holiday abroad but nobody is checking the hotels and holiday homes of Ireland for unemployed people on holiday.



What legal basis are they even doing it on? There are no legal travel restrictions. There are no restrictions attached to the receipt of the Covid uemployment payment. So what makes them think they get to tell people they can't spend their money on a foreign holiday. What next? Standing outside shops seeing who is buying alcohol?


----------



## joer (4 Aug 2020)

I see that the Green list has been changed again.....


----------



## odyssey06 (4 Aug 2020)

joer said:


> I see that the Green list has been changed again.....



They removed Monaco.
My fantasy travel plans are in disarray.


----------



## Laughahalla (4 Aug 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> They removed Monaco.
> My fantasy travel plans are in disarray.



Monaco is ok for a day trip, You haven't missed much.


----------



## odyssey06 (4 Aug 2020)

Laughahalla said:


> Monaco is ok for a day trip, You haven't missed much.



I was hoping to lose some money in a real casino.
I brought my piggy bank to the Marino Casino but that was a fake casino...


----------



## joer (4 Aug 2020)

And also Cyprus, San Marino , Gibraltar and  Malta,


----------



## joe sod (5 Aug 2020)

So is the next review in 2 weeks?, there be no changes before that?


----------



## joe sod (19 Aug 2020)

So with Irelands cases per 100,000 now rising to 23 the "green list" is looking silly . most of europe has also experienced a surge in new cases . Therefore we should ditch the green list open up travel to most of europe and bring in a "red list" barring travel from very high covid countries in the Americas, Asia and Africa.


----------



## joer (21 Aug 2020)

With Covid cases rising all around the world the Green List is fairly small at the moment....Is there even a green list at all ?


----------



## odyssey06 (25 Aug 2020)

joer said:


> With Covid cases rising all around the world the Green List is fairly small at the moment....Is there even a green list at all ?



As our cases rise actually our Green List gets bigger in theory...

But it doesn't look like France will be on the Green List anytime soon.
Thankfully Aer Lingus cancelled my September flights to Nice so I won't be setting foot in Monaco either this year 
Bit relieved as I wasn't planning on being on that plane so now getting a refund... Aer Lingus were offering free flight changes but you'd need to fly soon as their timetables are in a state of flux i.e. so couldn't book for next spring.


----------



## joe sod (14 Sep 2020)

I see Ireland is adopting the European union traffic light system for international travel, but that seems to be focused on travel from outside the eu, so countries like Australia are considered green list. However what about countries in the shengen zone and the eu, presumably they are all classed as Green list as travel is open to pan European travel unless specific countries like Ireland, UK or Hungary impose more stringent restrictions. Is that correct, are all eu countries "green list" countries under this system?


----------



## joe sod (15 Sep 2020)

As usual we make a mess of green list again, the European green list is countries with a 14day average per 100000 under 50, we said we were adopting the European system yet Nphet mess it up again by adopting under 25 as the Irish green list even though we have a 14 day average of 46.


----------



## joe sod (17 Sep 2020)

what about the european orange list where travel is allowed without restrictions with a 14day average between 25 and 50 per 100,000, why no mention of that ? Ireland is only barely below the 50 level itself anyway therefore we would be restricted to travel to other orange list countries anyway, we are almost a restricted country like the UK even though we still have not opened all our pubs.


----------



## joer (17 Sep 2020)

Do you realise Joe that you have just confused everyone by mentioning the orange list


----------



## Purple (18 Sep 2020)

I believe the main cause of the current increase in infection rates is due to people patting themselves and each other on the back over the great job we all did keeping the infection rate down.


----------



## joer (21 Sep 2020)

According to the Irish Independent we have a new Green List. The new list is Cyprus, Finland, Germany, Iceland, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland. The old list is no more.


----------



## Purple (21 Sep 2020)

Yea, the list will change depending on infection levels in other countries. 
This is complex so people should stop moaning because the advise and answers are not always simple. 

(I'm not directing this as you joer)
How about this; wear a mask when you are out, work from home if you can, social distance, don't travel abroad and don't go into other people's houses. That's simple. Anyone who doesn't understand the slightly more complex bits should just stick to that.


----------



## joer (21 Sep 2020)

That is putting it in simple terms alright..


----------



## Seagull (21 Sep 2020)

And if you do decide to travel, don't be surprised if your destination country changes designation with very little warning. Plan around having to self-isolate on your return, and you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## joe sod (21 Sep 2020)

Seagull said:


> And if you do decide to travel, don't be surprised if your destination country changes designation with very little warning. Plan around having to self-isolate on your return, and you might be pleasantly surprised.



Its more likely that you need to check the designation of Ireland on those "green list " countries, we are no longer regarded as safe, therefore you might need to get a covid test before entering as we are now a "grey list country" we have a 14day average of 66 per 100,000, almost twice the level of countries like Italy and greece that we have removed from our green list. The whole thing is a farce just like the whole "wet pub" shenanigans brought to you by Nphet and the Irish government, a great bunch of lads.


----------



## Leo (22 Sep 2020)

joe sod said:


> we have a 14day average of 66 per 100,000, almost twice the level of countries like Italy and greece that we have removed from our green list.



You know our rate has nothing to do with what countries get on the list, right? Do you honestly think the message should be it's OK to travel to any country that has the same rate as ourselves?


----------



## joer (22 Sep 2020)

The message should be essential travel only.  There should be no list of any colour, in my opinion.


----------



## Purple (23 Sep 2020)

joer said:


> The message should be essential travel only.  There should be no list of any colour, in my opinion.


That is the message. Those who don't understand that either choose not to understand it or should not be allowed out anyway as they are unable to breath without opening their mouth and so cannot use a mask properly.


----------



## Leo (23 Sep 2020)

Purple said:


> That is the message.



Yep, it remains the first line of the published international travel advice: 



> All non-essential overseas travel to and from Ireland should be avoided.


----------



## joer (23 Sep 2020)

That is as clear as it can be . That is why I said there should be no need for lists of any colour.


----------



## EmmDee (23 Sep 2020)

joer said:


> That is as clear as it can be . That is why I said there should be no need for lists of any colour.



The green list is not about travelling out... The advice is still to avoid travelling. The green list is about how to act if you come here from overseas. It is essentially a list of countries where there are some lighter restrictions if you arrive here from.


----------



## joe sod (23 Sep 2020)

EmmDee said:


> The green list is not about travelling out... The advice is still to avoid travelling. The green list is about how to act if you come here from overseas. It is essentially a list of countries where there are some lighter restrictions if you arrive here from.


No its not that is just what you and others are saying now. Leo Varadker said last week that now we have a "proper" green list where people can return to Ireland from a green list country without quarantine or restrictions like that. All of the countries on Irelands "green list" have less than half the corona virus cases that Ireland has now . The issue is that they could be restricted on entry to those green list countries because Ireland is now a high risk country therefore the risk is higher that an irish tourist will spread the virus there,


----------



## joer (24 Sep 2020)

According to an article in todays Irish times Germany and Iceland could be taken off the Green list due to increasing cases in both countries.


----------



## Purple (24 Sep 2020)

joer said:


> According to an article in todays Irish times Germany and Iceland could be taken off the Green list due to increasing cases in both countries.


There'll be nowhere to do the shopping.


----------



## joer (24 Sep 2020)

Will have to stick to Pennies, Dunnes, Arnotts etc


----------



## EmmDee (24 Sep 2020)

joe sod said:


> No its not that is just what you and others are saying now. Leo Varadker said last week that now we have a "proper" green list where people can *return to Ireland from a green list country without quarantine or restrictions* like that. All of the countries on Irelands "green list" have less than half the corona virus cases that Ireland has now . The issue is that they *could be restricted on entry to those green list countries* because Ireland is now a high risk country therefore the risk is higher that an irish tourist will spread the virus there,



You do realise you have just made exactly the same point as I made. The green list is about incoming restrictions - not about freedom to travel to other countries


----------



## joer (24 Sep 2020)

There should be no list at all. The message should be that if you travel abroad or from abroad regardless of where it is you should have to quarantine .
If we go in to lockdown (like is possible) travel abroad will not be an issue for anyone. So the lists will be no more.


----------



## joe sod (24 Sep 2020)

@joer , with all the scare mongering with regard to international travel there has barely been any travel whatsoever. Whatever cases attributed to international travel came from very high risk countries outside Europe and involved tiny numbers. The sensible thing for Ireland to have done from the start was to have a "red list" rather than a green list. Why were flights and travel not stopped from the very high risk countries especially outside the EU at little ecoonomic cost. Why have we rocketed up the corona league tables even though we maintained the severest restrictions and have only allowed pubs to open since Monday,


----------



## joer (24 Sep 2020)

I always said that , from the start, there should have been no travel to or from Ireland . There were flights coming from all over the world when there should have been none at all. There are flights from Ireland at the moment . Granted there are not many or not many  people on them but still going , from what I hear.


----------



## Drakon (25 Sep 2020)

joer said:


> There should be no list at all.


I agree. 

The list is down to four countries now, and I’d say they’ll be doing away with it soon to synchronise with the European model.

When the list was introduced the message was “essential travel only” but since last week this no longer applies to Green List countries.


----------



## Leo (25 Sep 2020)

joer said:


> There were flights coming from all over the world when there should have been none at all.



What would all the Irish people who were already abroad at that point have done?


----------



## joer (25 Sep 2020)

They should have been able to come home at the start of this but after that anyone coming home should  have had to quarantine .


----------



## XMarks (26 Sep 2020)

There should be no list at all within the E.U. Covid is in every country. Planes have been found to be low risk in the spread. Prof. Schaffer said during the week she rang the Department of Health to ask how many cases were attributed to travel and they told her none. I don’t understand why the app is attributing 2% to travel. Our airports are like ghost towns. For how much longer can we shut everything down for a virus with a death rate that has been flat for months? There are approximately 540 deaths in Ireland per week. This week Covid accounts for 1% of these deaths.


----------



## joer (27 Sep 2020)

And the list has change  yet again.......


----------



## Leo (28 Sep 2020)

joer said:


> And the list has change  yet again.......



I don't think it was ever suggested it would stay the same forever...


----------



## joer (28 Sep 2020)

That was obvious enough as to not bother with lists at all.


----------



## Seagull (28 Sep 2020)

Anyone making travel plans on the basis of the green list needs their head read, and a dose of common sense inserted.


----------



## joe sod (29 Sep 2020)

Seagull said:


> Anyone making travel plans on the basis of the green list needs their head read, and a dose of common sense inserted.


It's not the travellers that need their heads examined its the government and nphet. Despite one of the most restrictive regimes in Europe , the corona is rising anyway, it's been a complete failure.


----------



## Peanuts20 (29 Sep 2020)

Lets go back in time a second, the first cases in Ireland were largely attributed to travel, I recall a family in Clare being mentioned as being the first cluster and they had just come back from a skiing trip. Travel is having a lesser impact now because everywhere is in lockdown to some degree and more precautions are in place

To say the restrictions have failed is also bogus in my mind since the impact without the restrictions would have been far worse. Corona is rising again, as anticipated, because some people are being morons, not because of failed restrictions


----------



## joe sod (29 Sep 2020)

Peanuts20 said:


> Lets go back in time a second, the first cases in Ireland were largely attributed to travel,


Yes travel from Italy where the outbreak in Europe started, so we did not restrict travel to Italy then but now that Italy has less than half the rates of Ireland and is well within the European limits for unrestricted travel we take it off our green list. That is just bonkers, I'm sorry


----------



## Sophrosyne (29 Sep 2020)

joe sod said:


> It's not the travellers that need their heads examined its the government and nphet. Despite one of the most restrictive regimes in Europe , the corona is rising anyway, it's been a complete failure



Why do you think Covid-19 is rising?

Are the government and NPHET infecting people?


----------



## joer (29 Sep 2020)

Ah Joe. Just think if NPHET were not doing their job what the outcome would be . I do not for one minute think it would be good.
Travel is the one thing that was not done very well but in general NPHET did and are doing  everything they need to do . Some people are not doing themselves or others any favors by their disregard for doing the right thing.


----------



## joe sod (29 Sep 2020)

I think they made a big mistake by being overly restrictive for way too long, now many people have lost respect for nphet and the restrictions because they see them as illogical now. I think nphet have lost control of the situation and the young are just going to do what they want now, we saw that in Galway last night. Unless they put the army on the streets they won't be able to re impose restrictions.


----------



## Peanuts20 (29 Sep 2020)

I honestly believe the students in Galway should be expelled. They clearly don't care about us so why should we care what happens them. That might put manners on the young people. No point in NUIG stressing the code of conduct if it is toothless. I hope to God in a months time the HSE have not tracked deaths back to last night. 

It's so easy to be wise in hindsight, I thought in general the nation did a great job given we, like everyone else, was making it up as we went along since we had no experience of all of this.


----------



## Leo (29 Sep 2020)

We're 54th in the list of cases per million population, our death toll per pop is ~50% that of Spain, UK, USA, Italy....we got a lot more right than many others did. The developed countries that did significantly better than we did include some that were far more restrictive and others with more effective health services.


----------



## joer (29 Sep 2020)

The nation did a good job in general alright . If only the young people from schools should be brought on a tour through the hospitals perhaps the message might get through. I know THAT is not possible right now but they really do need a major wake - up - call in all of this.


----------



## joe sod (29 Sep 2020)

joer said:


> If only the young people from schools should be brought on a tour through the hospitals perhaps the message might get through.


that won't work, in their eyes they have had 6 months of restrictions, their lives have been on hold now they just want to live their lives. Its not just in Ireland this is happening it is all over Europe. Therefore no amount of scare mongering is going to work now, the whole of Europe is moving to the Swedish model whether they like it or not, its happening anyway. Sure Leo varadker more or less admitted that himself, getting to herd immunity but very very slowly was the strategy he said.


----------



## EmmDee (29 Sep 2020)

It's only some younger people.

To be honest, the younger generation I'm in contact with are really responsible and careful. If anything they are more careful than some older folk I know.

I know we see some bad examples. But I'm not sure how representative they are


----------



## joer (29 Sep 2020)

Of course we only see the few bad examples which makes people think that all young people are irresponsible , that of course is not true . 
But I do know lots of elderly people who are actually afraid to go out at all . I heard on the radio today of secondary school girls on the Luas not wearing masks properly and been told to by Luas personal to wear them properly. This they did until he was gone and then took them off again . 
These stories do not give young people a good name at all.


----------



## Leo (1 Oct 2020)

joe sod said:


> Sure Leo varadker more or less admitted that himself, getting to herd immunity but very very slowly was the strategy he said.



In August he said the strategy remained to continue to suppress levels as much as possible "until such time as we develop herd immunity." That's somewhat different to other countries attempts to rush herd-immunity, and the talks of further lock-downs on the way reinforces that. There's still no evidence that herd immunity is even attainable, with multiple documented cases of re-infection.


----------



## Gorteen (8 Oct 2020)

Thankfully the green list is gone!


----------



## joer (8 Oct 2020)

The Green list has been on shaky ground for quite some time...


----------



## joe sod (9 Oct 2020)

Gorteen said:


> Thankfully the green list is gone!


It's only gone because Ireland is itself a high risk country, we won't be let into any green list countries on the European system without covid test. The green list was not the problem, the absence of a red list was the problem.


----------



## joer (9 Oct 2020)

The word list was the problem actually. There should never have been a list in the first place.
It looks like we might have a traffic light system shortly though.


----------

